# snd_hda_intel_ati ?

## blice

Leute ich dreh noch durch, Ich bin jetzt fast 8 Jahre Gentoo.Nutzer aber letztes Wochenende ist  (und bleibt) ne tortur. Ich wünsche mir einfach nur ein schlankes system das so funzt wie ich es brauche, aber das scheint bei keiner (! SIC !) Distro der fall zu sein.

Der Reihe nach:

Vorher hatte ich einen AMD 2x6400 (2x 3200ghz) + Geforce 9400GT +2GB Ram+WinTv Nova SE/2 + Gigabyte M67 board ... alles lief super, bis auf die tatsache dass die technik alt war und langsam Kinderkrankheiten zeigte (cdrom wechsel nicht bemerkt, Cpu hitze und andre kleinigkeiten)

Dann hab ich mir einen neuen Rechner gegönnt (AMD fx6x3600 + GT440 +8 GRam) , Tv karte eingesetzt .. gebootet...

erste Macke - Kein Netzwerk , das Board hat einen Atheros Lan chip (atl1  module), wie ich über eine Live-Cd festellen konnte, also kernel neu gebacken, fein ich hatte Netz

Rechner hoch, die üblichen sachen emerge (alsa-utils, Xorg-x11, xfce4-meta) .. lief alles super, auch alle hardware wird erkannt.. dann der schock

kein Ton (alsaconf funzt) - aber alsamixer, xfmixer amixer etc schmieren ab, weil "invalid argument"..

Als krönung ist xfce4.8 in der 64 bit version nicht installierbar...habe dann ersma fluxbox genommen, um surfen zu können ...

Ergo, nochmal Live Cd rein (Mint Linux 13) .. alles funzt,  Ton (snd-hda-codec-ati >- in den Gentoo + Vanilla sourcen nicht zu finden ), Nvidia, Netz .. 

ich habe nochmal 2 Tage damit verbracht den Gentoo Kernel so zu backen dass alles erkannt wird... nur immer noch kein ton  (langsam versteh ich auch warum gentoo immer mehr User verliert (distrowatch)..

zuguterletzt, "Ach egal.. Linux ist Linux , installierst halt Mint da geht alles."    PusteKuchen, Klar ich konnte mein /home mitnehmen, das PulseAudio ist genial gelöst, hibernate geht auch endlich mal.. aber VDR geht nicht !!

Ich bin das gewohnt, daß nebenbei im 2.screen ein kleiner Fernseher läuft  [ vdr -P "softdevice"  - als user ]  ohne schnickschnak ohne gentoo-vdr-scripts ohne deamons oder sonstwas.. einfach tv,

Ausgekotzt ich mich nun habe , ich möchte weiter auf Gentoo bauen, deshalb frage ich mich , wie komme ich an Sound !?                  Nichtmal die Gentoo LiveCds / Install_Min_iso  kriegen das hin.

----------

## yuhu

Du kannst ja mal mit dem Mint Kernel dein Gentoo System booten und testen ob es mit diesem geht.

----------

## firefly

welche version de kernels verwendet die mint live cd und welche hast du unter gentoo installiert?

Eventuell läuft unter mint ein neuerer Kernel, welcher ein aktuelleres alsa mitbringt.

----------

## blice

 *yuhu wrote:*   

> Du kannst ja mal mit dem Mint Kernel dein Gentoo System booten und testen ob es mit diesem geht.

 

Hatte ich auch schon gedacht, aber weiss ich nicht was ich genau rüberschieben muss (configs,modules etc) weil mint anders aufgebaut ist als gentoo,  zweitens ist das dann noch die frage wegen kompatibilität.

Also das mint nutzt:  kernel.3.2.0-23-generic

Unter Gentoo habe ich den aktuellen gentoo-sources probiert [ich glaub das war 3.2.16 oder so]  + ~amd64 kernel (3.4) + stable vanilla + ~amd64 vanilla

Mit keinem der 4 Kernels hat es geklappt. 

Hatte auch schon alsa mal ganz aus dem Kernel genommen, um dann zu merken dass es "alsa-drivers" nimmer im portage gibt.

----------

## Josef.95

 *blice wrote:*   

> ...kein Ton (alsaconf funzt) - aber alsamixer, xfmixer amixer etc schmieren ab, weil "invalid argument"..

 

Lässt sich alsamixer auch nicht in einer Textkonsole sauber aufrufen (also tty ohne X)?

Und bezüglich der Soundausgabe: Hast du eventuell mehrere Sound(karten) im Rechner? Siehe zb 

```
cat /proc/asound/cards

und

aplay -l
```

 Wenn ja, wird der Sound eventuell nur noch nicht ans richtige Device ausgegeben?

----------

## blice

Wenn ich am system bastel dann immer ohne X in der konsole 1, 

Alsaconf funktioniert (auswahl Karte 0) und sagt dann ich könne nun die Lautstärken anpassen,

alsamixer ist ja ein konsolentool und schmiert einfach weg.

```

aus Mint:

 0 [SB             ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB

                      HDA ATI SB at 0xfe024000 irq 16

 1 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia

                      HDA NVidia at 0xfcffc000 irq 19

```

unter Gentoo sah das so ähnlich, nur dass bei 0 [realtech]  HDA INTEL stand (ich fahre nachher mal rüber und schau genau + lsmod )

----------

## firefly

wenn nur die reihenfolge unterschiedlich ist, dann sind zumindestens alle treiber vorhanden.

du kannst bei alsamixer und auch bei aplay angegeben welches sound device verwendet werden soll (schau dir mal die manpages von den programmen dazu an).

----------

## blice

Klappt immer noch nix  :Sad: 

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     18472  4 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   134776  1 

snd_hda_intel          17031  0 

snd_hda_codec          50702  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                44218  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              12255  1 snd_pcm

snd                    34802  6 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

pcspkr                  1223  0 

snd_page_alloc          4861  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

```

 ..asound/cards

 0 [SB             ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB

                      HDA ATI SB at 0xfe024000 irq 16

 1 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia

                      HDA NVidia at 0xfcffc000 irq 19

```

```

amixer -c 1

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',1

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',2

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',3

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

```

```

amixer -c 0

cannot open mixer: Invalid argument

 

```

----------

## yuhu

Hallo,

schau dir mal diesen Beitrag https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=123250 im Arch Forum an.

----------

## blice

Ich kriege es einfach nicht hin, alsamixer bei -c 0  schmiert weg,  xfce4-mixer hat nur 4 schalter für Digital Kanäle bei Device 1 .. Device 0 ist gar nicht da..

Ich habe mal beide alsa-info hier... (a) ist gentoo [wo kein sound geht]     (b) ist Mint [wo sound geht, aber der Rest sich ständig selbst zerschiesst - super aptitude  :Wink:  ]

Ich quäl mich jetzt schon seit wochen und hab Tomaten auf den augen ..

        H I L F E ! 

 Interessant ist folgenden linie im Gentoo-auszug:

  amixer: Mixer load hw:0 error: Invalid argument  

(A)

```

upload=true&script=true&cardinfo=

!!################################

!!ALSA Information Script v 0.4.61

!!################################

!!Script ran on: Fri Aug  3 19:49:15 UTC 2012

!!Linux Distribution

!!------------------

Gentoo Base System release 2.1

!!DMI Information

!!---------------

Manufacturer:      Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.

Product Name:      GA-78LMT-S2P

Product Version:    

Firmware Version:  FC

!!Kernel Information

!!------------------

Kernel release:    3.2.12-gentoo

Operating System:  GNU/Linux

Architecture:      i686

Processor:         AMD FX(tm)-6100 Six-Core Processor

SMP Enabled:       Yes

!!ALSA Version

!!------------

Driver version:     1.0.24

Library version:    1.0.25

Utilities version:  1.0.25

!!Loaded ALSA modules

!!-------------------

snd_hda_intel

snd_hda_intel

!!Sound Servers on this system

!!----------------------------

Pulseaudio:

      Installed - Yes (/usr/bin/pulseaudio)

      Running - No

ESound Daemon:

      Installed - Yes (/usr/bin/esd)

      Running - No

Jack:

      Installed - Yes (/usr/bin/jackd)

      Running - No

!!Soundcards recognised by ALSA

!!-----------------------------

 0 [SB             ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB

                      HDA ATI SB at 0xfe024000 irq 16

 1 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia

                      HDA NVidia at 0xfcffc000 irq 19

!!PCI Soundcards installed in the system

!!--------------------------------------

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation GF108 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

!!Advanced information - PCI Vendor/Device/Subsystem ID's

!!-------------------------------------------------------

00:14.2 0403: 1002:4383

   Subsystem: 1458:a002

--

01:00.1 0403: 10de:0bea (rev a1)

   Subsystem: 10de:0828

!!Loaded sound module options

!!---------------------------

!!Module: snd_hda_intel

   align_buffer_size : Y

   bdl_pos_adj : 32,32,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

   enable : Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y

   enable_msi : -1

   id : (null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null)

   index : -1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

   model : (null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null)

   position_fix : 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0

   power_save : 0

   power_save_controller : Y

   probe_mask : -1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

   probe_only : 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0

   single_cmd : N

   snoop : Y

!!Module: snd_hda_intel

   align_buffer_size : Y

   bdl_pos_adj : 32,32,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

   enable : Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y

   enable_msi : -1

   id : (null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null)

   index : -1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

   model : (null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null)

   position_fix : 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0

   power_save : 0

   power_save_controller : Y

   probe_mask : -1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

   probe_only : 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0

   single_cmd : N

   snoop : Y

!!HDA-Intel Codec information

!!---------------------------

--startcollapse--

Codec: Realtek ALC887-VD

Address: 0

AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 1)

Vendor Id: 0x10ec0887

Subsystem Id: 0x1458a002

Revision Id: 0x100302

No Modem Function Group found

Default PCM:

    rates [0x5f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: N/A

GPIO: io=2, o=0, i=0, unsolicited=1, wake=0

  IO[0]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0, unsol=0

  IO[1]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0, unsol=0

Node 0x02 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x41d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Device: name="ALC887-VD Analog", type="Audio", device=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x40 0x40]

  Converter: stream=8, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x03 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x41d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x40 0x40]

  Converter: stream=8, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x04 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x41d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x40 0x40]

  Converter: stream=8, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x05 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x41d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x40 0x40]

  Converter: stream=8, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x06 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x611: Stereo Digital

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Con Mask", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Pro Mask", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Default", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Default PCM Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

  Device: name="ALC887-VD Digital", type="SPDIF", device=1

  Converter: stream=8, channel=0

  Digital: Enabled

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x5f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x07 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x08 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10051b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Capture Switch", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="Capture Volume", index=0, device=0

  Device: name="ALC887-VD Analog", type="Audio", device=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x10, nsteps=0x2e, stepsize=0x03, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Converter: stream=4, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x23

Node 0x09 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10051b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Capture Switch", index=1, device=0

  Control: name="Capture Volume", index=1, device=0

  Device: name="ALC887-VD Analog", type="Audio", device=2

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x10, nsteps=0x2e, stepsize=0x03, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x22

Node 0x0a [Audio Input] wcaps 0x100711: Stereo Digital

  Control: name="IEC958 Capture Switch", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Capture Default", index=0, device=0

  Device: name="ALC887-VD Digital", type="SPDIF", device=1

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x1f

Node 0x0b [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="CD Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=4, ofs=0

  Control: name="CD Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=4, ofs=0

  Control: name="Line Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=2, ofs=0

  Control: name="Line Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=2, ofs=0

  Control: name="Mic Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Mic Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Front Mic Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=1, ofs=0

  Control: name="Front Mic Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=1, ofs=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x17, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 10

     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1c 0x1d 0x14 0x15 0x16 0x17

Node 0x0c [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Front Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 2

     0x02 0x0b

Node 0x0d [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Surround Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 2

     0x03 0x0b

Node 0x0e [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Center Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=1, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="LFE Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=2, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 2

     0x04 0x0b

Node 0x0f [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Side Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 2

     0x05 0x0b

Node 0x10 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x611: Stereo Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x5f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x11 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400781: Stereo Digital

  Pincap 0x00000010: OUT

  Pin Default 0x411110f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x10

Node 0x12 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400401: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00000020: IN

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x13 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x14 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x0001003e: IN OUT HP EAPD Detect Trigger

  EAPD 0x2: EAPD

  Pin Default 0x01014410: [Jack] Line Out at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Green

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x0c

Node 0x15 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x00000036: IN OUT Detect Trigger

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x0d

Node 0x16 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x00000036: IN OUT Detect Trigger

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x0e

Node 0x17 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x00000036: IN OUT Detect Trigger

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x0f

Node 0x18 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Control: name="Mic Boost Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x00003736: IN OUT Detect Trigger

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80 100

  Pin Default 0x01a19c30: [Jack] Mic at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Pink

    DefAssociation = 0x3, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x24: IN VREF_80

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 5

     0x0c* 0x0d 0x0e 0x0f 0x26

Node 0x19 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Control: name="Front Mic Boost Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x0000373e: IN OUT HP Detect Trigger

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80 100

  Pin Default 0x02a19c40: [Jack] Mic at Ext Front

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Pink

    DefAssociation = 0x4, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x24: IN VREF_80

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 5

     0x0c* 0x0d 0x0e 0x0f 0x26

Node 0x1a [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x00003736: IN OUT Detect Trigger

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80 100

  Pin Default 0x0181343f: [Jack] Line In at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Blue

    DefAssociation = 0x3, Sequence = 0xf

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN VREF_HIZ

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 5

     0x0c* 0x0d 0x0e 0x0f 0x26

Node 0x1b [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Control: name="Headphone Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x0001373e: IN OUT HP EAPD Detect Trigger

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80 100

  EAPD 0x2: EAPD

  Pin Default 0x02214420: [Jack] HP Out at Ext Front

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Green

    DefAssociation = 0x2, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0xc0: OUT HP VREF_HIZ

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 5

     0x0c* 0x0d 0x0e 0x0f 0x26

Node 0x1c [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400481: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00000024: IN Detect

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x1d [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400400: Mono

  Pincap 0x00000020: IN

  Pin Default 0x4004c601: [N/A] Line Out at Ext N/A

    Conn = RCA, Color = UNKNOWN

    DefAssociation = 0x0, Sequence = 0x1

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x1e [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400781: Stereo Digital

  Pincap 0x00000010: OUT

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x06

Node 0x1f [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400681: Stereo Digital

  Pincap 0x00000020: IN

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x20 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00040: Mono

  Processing caps: benign=0, ncoeff=24

Node 0x21 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x22 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Input Source", index=1, device=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 12

     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1c 0x1d 0x14 0x15 0x16 0x17 0x0b 0x12

Node 0x23 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Input Source", index=0, device=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 11

     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1c 0x1d 0x14 0x15 0x16 0x17 0x0b

Node 0x24 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x25 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x41d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x40 0x40]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x26 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 2

     0x25 0x0b

Codec: Nvidia GPU 14 HDMI/DP

Address: 0

AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 0)

Vendor Id: 0x10de0014

Subsystem Id: 0x10de0101

Revision Id: 0x100100

No Modem Function Group found

Default PCM:

    rates [0x0]:

    bits [0x0]:

    formats [0x0]:

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: N/A

GPIO: io=0, o=0, i=0, unsolicited=0, wake=0

Node 0x04 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x72b1: 8-Channels Digital Stripe CP

  Converter: stream=6, channel=0

  Digital: Enabled GenLevel

  Digital category: 0x2

  PCM:

    rates [0x7f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 176400 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x5]: PCM AC3

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

Node 0x05 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x407381: 8-Channels Digital CP

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Con Mask", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Pro Mask", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Default", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="ELD", index=0, device=3

  Pincap 0x09000094: OUT Detect HBR HDMI DP

  Pin Default 0x18560010: [Jack] Digital Out at Int HDMI

    Conn = Digital, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

  Unsolicited: tag=05, enabled=1

  Connection: 1

     0x04

Codec: Nvidia GPU 14 HDMI/DP

Address: 1

AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 0)

Vendor Id: 0x10de0014

Subsystem Id: 0x10de0101

Revision Id: 0x100100

No Modem Function Group found

Default PCM:

    rates [0x0]:

    bits [0x0]:

    formats [0x0]:

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: N/A

GPIO: io=0, o=0, i=0, unsolicited=0, wake=0

Node 0x04 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x72b1: 8-Channels Digital Stripe CP

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x7f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 176400 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x5]: PCM AC3

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

Node 0x05 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x407381: 8-Channels Digital CP

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Con Mask", index=1, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Pro Mask", index=1, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Default", index=1, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Switch", index=1, device=0

  Control: name="ELD", index=0, device=7

  Pincap 0x09000094: OUT Detect HBR HDMI DP

  Pin Default 0x18560010: [Jack] Digital Out at Int HDMI

    Conn = Digital, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

  Unsolicited: tag=05, enabled=1

  Connection: 1

     0x04

Codec: Nvidia GPU 14 HDMI/DP

Address: 2

AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 0)

Vendor Id: 0x10de0014

Subsystem Id: 0x10de0101

Revision Id: 0x100100

No Modem Function Group found

Default PCM:

    rates [0x0]:

    bits [0x0]:

    formats [0x0]:

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: N/A

GPIO: io=0, o=0, i=0, unsolicited=0, wake=0

Node 0x04 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x72b1: 8-Channels Digital Stripe CP

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x7f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 176400 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x5]: PCM AC3

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

Node 0x05 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x407381: 8-Channels Digital CP

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Con Mask", index=2, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Pro Mask", index=2, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Default", index=2, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Switch", index=2, device=0

  Control: name="ELD", index=0, device=8

  Pincap 0x09000094: OUT Detect HBR HDMI DP

  Pin Default 0x18560010: [Jack] Digital Out at Int HDMI

    Conn = Digital, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

  Unsolicited: tag=05, enabled=1

  Connection: 1

     0x04

Codec: Nvidia GPU 14 HDMI/DP

Address: 3

AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 0)

Vendor Id: 0x10de0014

Subsystem Id: 0x10de0101

Revision Id: 0x100100

No Modem Function Group found

Default PCM:

    rates [0x0]:

    bits [0x0]:

    formats [0x0]:

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: N/A

GPIO: io=0, o=0, i=0, unsolicited=0, wake=0

Node 0x04 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x72b1: 8-Channels Digital Stripe CP

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x7f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 176400 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x5]: PCM AC3

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

Node 0x05 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x407381: 8-Channels Digital CP

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Con Mask", index=3, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Pro Mask", index=3, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Default", index=3, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Switch", index=3, device=0

  Control: name="ELD", index=0, device=9

  Pincap 0x09000094: OUT Detect HBR HDMI DP

  Pin Default 0x18560010: [Jack] Digital Out at Int HDMI

    Conn = Digital, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

  Unsolicited: tag=05, enabled=1

  Connection: 1

     0x04

--endcollapse--

!!ALSA Device nodes

!!-----------------

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  7 Aug  3 18:24 /dev/snd/controlC0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 12 Aug  3 18:24 /dev/snd/controlC1

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  6 Aug  3 19:48 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0c

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  5 Aug  3 19:48 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  4 Aug  3 19:48 /dev/snd/pcmC0D1c

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  3 Aug  3 19:48 /dev/snd/pcmC0D1p

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  2 Aug  3 18:24 /dev/snd/pcmC0D2c

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 11 Aug  3 19:48 /dev/snd/pcmC1D3p

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 10 Aug  3 18:24 /dev/snd/pcmC1D7p

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  9 Aug  3 18:24 /dev/snd/pcmC1D8p

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  8 Aug  3 18:24 /dev/snd/pcmC1D9p

crw------- 1 root root  116,  1 Aug  3 18:24 /dev/snd/seq

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 33 Aug  3 18:24 /dev/snd/timer

/dev/snd/by-path:

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  80 Aug  3 18:24 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 320 Aug  3 18:24 ..

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  12 Aug  3 18:24 pci-0000:00:14.2 -> ../controlC0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  12 Aug  3 18:24 pci-0000:01:00.1 -> ../controlC1

!!Aplay/Arecord output

!!--------------------

APLAY

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC887-VD Analog [ALC887-VD Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: ALC887-VD Digital [ALC887-VD Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 7: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 8: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 9: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

ARECORD

**** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****

card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC887-VD Analog [ALC887-VD Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: ALC887-VD Digital [ALC887-VD Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 2: ALC887-VD Analog [ALC887-VD Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

!!Amixer output

!!-------------

!!-------Mixer controls for card 0 [SB]

amixer: Mixer load hw:0 error: Invalid argument

Card hw:0 'SB'/'HDA ATI SB at 0xfe024000 irq 16'

  Mixer name   : 'Realtek ALC887-VD'

  Components   : 'HDA:10ec0887,1458a002,00100302'

  Controls      : 38

amixer: Mixer hw:0 load error: Invalid argument

!!-------Mixer controls for card 1 [NVidia]

Card hw:1 'NVidia'/'HDA NVidia at 0xfcffc000 irq 19'

  Mixer name   : 'Nvidia GPU 14 HDMI/DP'

  Components   : 'HDA:10de0014,10de0101,00100100'

  Controls      : 20

  Simple ctrls  : 4

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',1

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',2

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',3

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

!!Alsactl output

!!--------------

--startcollapse--

--endcollapse--

!!All Loaded Modules

!!------------------

Module

ipv6

snd_hda_codec_hdmi

snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_hda_intel

nvidia

snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm

snd_timer

processor

snd

atl1c

i2c_piix4

usblp

thermal_sys

agpgart

button

i2c_core

snd_page_alloc

pcspkr

joydev

serio_raw

sha256_generic

e1000

fuse

xfs

exportfs

nfs

nfs_acl

auth_rpcgss

lockd

sunrpc

jfs

ext4

jbd2

raid10

dm_snapshot

dm_crypt

dm_mirror

dm_region_hash

dm_log

dm_mod

scsi_wait_scan

hid_sunplus

hid_sony

hid_samsung

hid_pl

hid_petalynx

hid_monterey

hid_microsoft

hid_logitech

hid_gyration

hid_ezkey

hid_cypress

hid_chicony

hid_cherry

hid_belkin

hid_apple

hid_a4tech

sl811_hcd

usbhid

ohci_hcd

ssb

uhci_hcd

usb_storage

ehci_hcd

usbcore

usb_common

aic94xx

libsas

lpfc

qla2xxx

megaraid_sas

megaraid_mbox

megaraid_mm

megaraid

aacraid

sx8

DAC960

cciss

3w_9xxx

3w_xxxx

mptsas

scsi_transport_sas

mptfc

scsi_transport_fc

scsi_tgt

mptspi

mptscsih

mptbase

atp870u

dc395x

qla1280

imm

parport

dmx3191d

sym53c8xx

qlogicfas408

gdth

advansys

initio

BusLogic

arcmsr

aic7xxx

aic79xx

scsi_transport_spi

sg

pdc_adma

sata_inic162x

sata_mv

ata_piix

ahci

libahci

sata_qstor

sata_vsc

sata_uli

sata_sis

sata_sx4

sata_nv

sata_via

sata_svw

sata_sil24

sata_sil

sata_promise

pata_pcmcia

pcmcia

pcmcia_core

!!ALSA/HDA dmesg

!!--------------

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  295.49  Mon Apr 30 23:30:07 PDT 2012

snd_hda_intel 0000:00:14.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

hda_intel: Disabling MSI

snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: setting latency timer to 64

HDMI status: Codec=0 Pin=5 Presence_Detect=0 ELD_Valid=0

HDMI status: Codec=1 Pin=5 Presence_Detect=0 ELD_Valid=0

HDMI status: Codec=2 Pin=5 Presence_Detect=0 ELD_Valid=0

HDMI status: Codec=3 Pin=5 Presence_Detect=0 ELD_Valid=0

EXT3-fs (sdb1): using internal journal

--

atl1c 0000:02:00.0: vpd r/w failed.  This is likely a firmware bug on this device.  Contact the card vendor for a firmware update.

hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xc (ctl = Front Playback Volume)

hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xc (ctl = Front Playback Volume)

hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xc (ctl = Front Playback Volume)

hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xc (ctl = Front Playback Volume)

hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xc (ctl = Front Playback Volume)

hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xc (ctl = Front Playback Volume)

hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xc (ctl = Front Playback Volume)

attempt to access beyond end of device

--

EXT3-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xc (ctl = Front Playback Volume)

hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xc (ctl = Front Playback Volume)

attempt to access beyond end of device

--

EXT3-fs (sda5): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xc (ctl = Front Playback Volume)

hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xc (ctl = Front Playback Volume)

NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 13, 0001 00000000 00009197 00001614 00000000 00000000

nvidia-settings[7566]: segfault at bfa5d2cc ip b6f32d8a sp bfd36b3c error 4 in libc-2.14.1.so[b6ec4000+15c000]

hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xc (ctl = Front Playback Volume)

hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xc (ctl = Front Playback Volume)

hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xc (ctl = Front Playback Volume)

hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xc (ctl = Front Playback Volume)

hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xc (ctl = Front Playback Volume)

hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xc (ctl = Front Playback Volume)

atl1c 0000:02:00.0: vpd r/w failed.  This is likely a firmware bug on this device.  Contact the card vendor for a firmware update.

hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xc (ctl = Front Playback Volume)

hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xc (ctl = Front Playback Volume)

hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xc (ctl = Front Playback Volume)

```

( B )

[code:1:d62019abd5]

upload=true&script=true&cardinfo=

!!################################

!!ALSA Information Script v 0.4.61

!!################################

!!Script ran on: Fri Aug  3 19:58:13 UTC 2012

!!Linux Distribution

!!------------------

Linux Mint 13 Maya \n \l DISTRIB_ID=LinuxMint DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Linux Mint 13 Maya"

!!DMI Information

!!---------------

Manufacturer:      Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.

Product Name:      GA-78LMT-S2P

Product Version:    

Firmware Version:  FC

!!Kernel Information

!!------------------

Kernel release:    3.2.0-27-generic

Operating System:  GNU/Linux

Architecture:      x86_64

Processor:         x86_64

SMP Enabled:       Yes

!!ALSA Version

!!------------

Driver version:     1.0.24

Library version:    

Utilities version:  1.0.25

!!Loaded ALSA modules

!!-------------------

snd_hda_intel

snd_hda_intel

!!Sound Servers on this system

!!----------------------------

Pulseaudio:

      Installed - Yes (/usr/bin/pulseaudio)

      Running - Yes

!!Soundcards recognised by ALSA

!!-----------------------------

 0 [SB             ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB

                      HDA ATI SB at 0xfe024000 irq 16

 1 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia

                      HDA NVidia at 0xfcffc000 irq 19

!!PCI Soundcards installed in the system

!!--------------------------------------

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

!!Advanced information - PCI Vendor/Device/Subsystem ID's

!!-------------------------------------------------------

00:14.2 0403: 1002:4383

	Subsystem: 1458:a002

--

01:00.1 0403: 10de:0bea (rev a1)

	Subsystem: 10de:0828

!!Modprobe options (Sound related)

!!--------------------------------

snd-atiixp-modem: index=-2

snd-intel8x0m: index=-2

snd-via82xx-modem: index=-2

snd-usb-audio: index=-2

snd-usb-caiaq: index=-2

snd-usb-ua101: index=-2

snd-usb-us122l: index=-2

snd-usb-usx2y: index=-2

snd-cmipci: mpu_port=0x330 fm_port=0x388

snd-pcsp: index=-2

snd-usb-audio: index=-2

!!Loaded sound module options

!!---------------------------

!!Module: snd_hda_intel

	align_buffer_size : Y

	bdl_pos_adj : 32,32,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

	beep_mode : 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0

	enable : Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y

	enable_msi : -1

	id : (null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null)

	index : -1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

	model : (null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null)

	patch : (null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null)

	position_fix : 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0

	power_save : 0

	power_save_controller : Y

	probe_mask : -1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

	probe_only : 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0

	single_cmd : N

	snoop : Y

!!Module: snd_hda_intel

	align_buffer_size : Y

	bdl_pos_adj : 32,32,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

	beep_mode : 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0

	enable : Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y

	enable_msi : -1

	id : (null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null)

	index : -1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

	model : (null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null)

	patch : (null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null)

	position_fix : 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0

	power_save : 0

	power_save_controller : Y

	probe_mask : -1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

	probe_only : 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0

	single_cmd : N

	snoop : Y

!!HDA-Intel Codec information

!!---------------------------

--startcollapse--

Codec: Realtek ALC887-VD

Address: 0

AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 1)

Vendor Id: 0x10ec0887

Subsystem Id: 0x1458a002

Revision Id: 0x100302

No Modem Function Group found

Default PCM:

    rates [0x5f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: N/A

GPIO: io=2, o=0, i=0, unsolicited=1, wake=0

  IO[0]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0, unsol=0

  IO[1]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0, unsol=0

Node 0x02 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x41d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Front Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Device: name="ALC887-VD Analog", type="Audio", device=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x3e 0x3e]

  Converter: stream=8, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x03 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x41d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Surround Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x3e 0x3e]

  Converter: stream=8, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x04 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x41d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Center Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=1, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="LFE Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=2, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x3e 0x3e]

  Converter: stream=8, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x05 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x41d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Headphone Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x3e 0x3e]

  Converter: stream=8, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x06 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x611: Stereo Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x5f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x07 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x08 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10051b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Capture Switch", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="Capture Volume", index=0, device=0

  Device: name="ALC887-VD Analog", type="Audio", device=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x10, nsteps=0x2e, stepsize=0x03, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Converter: stream=4, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x23

Node 0x09 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10051b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Capture Switch", index=1, device=0

  Control: name="Capture Volume", index=1, device=0

  Device: name="ALC887-VD Analog", type="Audio", device=2

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x10, nsteps=0x2e, stepsize=0x03, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x22

Node 0x0a [Audio Input] wcaps 0x100711: Stereo Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x1f

Node 0x0b [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Rear Mic Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Rear Mic Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Front Mic Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=1, ofs=0

  Control: name="Front Mic Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=1, ofs=0

  Control: name="Line Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=2, ofs=0

  Control: name="Line Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=2, ofs=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x17, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 10

     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1c 0x1d 0x14 0x15 0x16 0x17

Node 0x0c [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 2

     0x02 0x0b

Node 0x0d [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 2

     0x03 0x0b

Node 0x0e [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 2

     0x04 0x0b

Node 0x0f [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 2

     0x05 0x0b

Node 0x10 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x611: Stereo Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x5f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x11 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400781: Stereo Digital

  Pincap 0x00000010: OUT

  Pin Default 0x411110f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x10

Node 0x12 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400401: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00000020: IN

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x13 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x14 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Front Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Line-Out Jack", index=0, device=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x0001003e: IN OUT HP EAPD Detect Trigger

  EAPD 0x2: EAPD

  Pin Default 0x01014410: [Jack] Line Out at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Green

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=02, enabled=1

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x0c

Node 0x15 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x00000036: IN OUT Detect Trigger

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x0d

Node 0x16 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x00000036: IN OUT Detect Trigger

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x0e

Node 0x17 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x00000036: IN OUT Detect Trigger

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x0f

Node 0x18 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Control: name="Center Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=1, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="LFE Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=2, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Rear Mic Boost Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Rear Mic Jack", index=0, device=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x00003736: IN OUT Detect Trigger

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80 100

  Pin Default 0x01a19c30: [Jack] Mic at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Pink

    DefAssociation = 0x3, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x21: IN VREF_50

  Unsolicited: tag=03, enabled=1

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 5

     0x0c* 0x0d 0x0e 0x0f 0x26

Node 0x19 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Control: name="Front Mic Boost Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Front Mic Jack", index=0, device=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x0000373e: IN OUT HP Detect Trigger

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80 100

  Pin Default 0x02a19c40: [Jack] Mic at Ext Front

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Pink

    DefAssociation = 0x4, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x24: IN VREF_80

  Unsolicited: tag=04, enabled=1

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 5

     0x0c* 0x0d 0x0e 0x0f 0x26

Node 0x1a [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Control: name="Surround Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Line Jack", index=0, device=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x00003736: IN OUT Detect Trigger

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80 100

  Pin Default 0x0181343f: [Jack] Line In at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Blue

    DefAssociation = 0x3, Sequence = 0xf

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN VREF_HIZ

  Unsolicited: tag=05, enabled=1

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 5

     0x0c* 0x0d 0x0e 0x0f 0x26

Node 0x1b [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Control: name="Headphone Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Front Headphone Jack", index=0, device=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x0001373e: IN OUT HP EAPD Detect Trigger

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80 100

  EAPD 0x2: EAPD

  Pin Default 0x02214420: [Jack] HP Out at Ext Front

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Green

    DefAssociation = 0x2, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0xc0: OUT HP VREF_HIZ

  Unsolicited: tag=01, enabled=1

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 5

     0x0c 0x0d 0x0e 0x0f* 0x26

Node 0x1c [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400481: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00000024: IN Detect

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x1d [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400400: Mono

  Pincap 0x00000020: IN

  Pin Default 0x4004c601: [N/A] Line Out at Ext N/A

    Conn = RCA, Color = UNKNOWN

    DefAssociation = 0x0, Sequence = 0x1

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x1e [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400781: Stereo Digital

  Pincap 0x00000010: OUT

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x06

Node 0x1f [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400681: Stereo Digital

  Pincap 0x00000020: IN

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x20 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00040: Mono

  Processing caps: benign=0, ncoeff=24

Node 0x21 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x22 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Input Source", index=1, device=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 12

     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1c 0x1d 0x14 0x15 0x16 0x17 0x0b 0x12

Node 0x23 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Input Source", index=0, device=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 11

     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1c 0x1d 0x14 0x15 0x16 0x17 0x0b

Node 0x24 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x25 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x41d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x40 0x40]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 EPSS

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x26 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 2

     0x25 0x0b

Codec: Nvidia GPU 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Intel HD Audio ist nicht Intel HD Audio. Da gibt es jede Menge verschiedene. Aber das ist doch alles in der Doku zum Board beschrieben, auch dass mit dem Netzwerk. Da hättest du das alles nachlesen können. Aktivier doch einfach mal alle Devices unter Intel HD Audio.

Und dass man einen Kernel, den man auf ein System optimiert hat, nicht einfach bei einem anderen Board weiter benutzen kann, da kann Gentoo nun wirklich nichts dafür.

----------

## Schorchgrinder

Moin,

warum steht den bei Gentoo Kernel i686 wenn es beim Mint X86_64 ist, sollte ja wohl auch beim Gentoo so dastehen *IHMO.

Ich vermute mal das die ein Kernelmodul fehlt.

```
gentoo64 ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_hda_codec_realtek   119122  1 

snd_hda_intel          22784  5 

snd_hda_codec          73993  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_hwdep               5546  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                67679  3 snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

snd_page_alloc          6104  2 snd_pcm,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              17143  2 snd_pcm

snd                    51607  14 snd_timer,snd_pcm,snd_hwdep,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_realtek
```

so schaut es bei mir aus.

Du könntest die Ausgaben von lsmod zwischen Mint und Gentoo vergleichen

----------

## blice

Ja das mit dem Modul schrieb ich schon am Anfang dieses Fadens, im Gentoo Kernel finde ich folgendes modul nicht:

snd_hda_codec_realtek

Und daß Gentoo nur 32Bit sein soll, hat seine Richtigkeit. 64Bit bringt für mich nicht DEN supervorteil und vieles muss mit compat-libs gemacht werden, bzw funzt gar nicht erst. Das Mint ist nur eine Notlösung, bis ich irgendwann mein Gentoo wieder fertig habe.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Du musst erst mal Intel HD Audio aktivieren und dann bekommst du ein Untermenü, wo du Realtek auswählen kannst.

----------

## Schorchgrinder

da sollte es zu finden/aktivieren sein:

```
Symbol: SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK [=y]                                                                                                                                

  │ Type  : boolean                                                                                                                                                    

  │ Prompt: Build Realtek HD-audio codec support                                                                                                                       

  │   Defined at sound/pci/hda/Kconfig:88                                                                                                                              

  │   Depends on: SOUND [=y] && !M68K && !UML && SND [=m] && SND_PCI [=y] && SND_HDA_INTEL [=m]                                                                        

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                        

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                              

  │       -> Sound card support (SOUND [=y])                                                                                                                           

  │         -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (SND [=m])                                                                                                          

  │           -> PCI sound devices (SND_PCI [=y])                                                                                                                       

  │             -> Intel HD Audio (SND_HDA_INTEL [=m])                                                                                                                 

  │
```

----------

